# Should I ask for Assisted Hatching?



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread but I wondered if you could help me.

I had EC yesterday and got 2 eggs. I have just had the call to say I have one has fertilised and will have ET tomorrow (fingers crossed, embie will divide properly).

As we are seeing this cycle as our last with my own eggs, we are throwing everything we can at it.  Given that I clearly have poor quality eggs, I am considering having Assisted Hatching tomorrow.  I asked the embryologist about it and she said normally this would be helpful for ladies over 40.  Would anyone recommend this for me, given that I have a poor track record and my egg supply is quickly diminishing?

Many thanks for your advice.
Tottie x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Tottie,

Sorry I don't have any advice to offer on Assisted Hatching, just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow and the future. I hope this one works for you.   

     

Unless someone else can offer you advice I'd be tempted to be steered by your clinic or your gut instint.

Good luck, CG xxx


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you for your reply Cotswold Girl and your positive vibes.  We didn't go for AH in the end as the doctor said the embryo looked perfect.  Just hoping for the best now...

Wishing you the very best of luck too for this cycle.
Tottie x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Tottie, 

Wishing you luck and  

CG xxx


----------

